# Linear scale mounting



## Red Baron FC (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is a few pictures of parts that I made for mounting linear scale on my #MattssonZetterlundVF600 mill. They allow me to adjust the linear scale in the three-axis without tension. Steel parts are made from 1.1191 (C45E) and aluminium is just a part from rectangle tube.


----------

